# New rider and problem!ADVICE NEEDED!



## Voula (17 July 2016)

Hi everyone! 

I am a new rider and new to this forum  I am a 29 years old woman and a first time rider. The horse I am riding is a very calm Hungarian gelding. While I am doing pretty well as a newbie I cannot control my body while cantering and I end bumping on the saddle,I just feel like a jelly! I try to stand slightly up from the saddle but I feel so heavy that I just can't do it!  I am sure I stand in the wrong way so any advice is greatly appreciated! 

Thank you, 
 Voula


----------



## soapy (17 July 2016)

How long have you been learning? Maybe it's too soon to be cantering? It takes a while to perfect balance and build-up the unusual muscles required for efficient riding. Good luck though.


----------



## Snuffles (17 July 2016)

You need to sit to canter not stand ! I was taught to Lean back slightly and move your seat into the saddle as if you were having sex !  (sorry !)


----------



## Shay (18 July 2016)

Sounds like you need more core strength.  Snuffles is right about the motion - but it takes strength to do it.  Partly that will come in time but you can help by doing things like pilates.  You can stand to canter actually - rising canter is common in polo to take the weight from the horse's back and of course you can canter in two point (sometimes called forward seat).  But I suspect you are not there in your learning just yet!


----------

